# Dubia roaches



## Leenie (Jan 24, 2012)

Can u tell before the dubias are full grown which are male and female? Im breeding them at the moment and wana keep some of the feeder ones to add to my female breeders, but my beardie aint big enuf to eat the adults yet and i dont wana let a box full of babies grow completly then find ive got a load of males an no1 to feed them to lol. So is there any was to tell? I can see some are wider and some are longer as they grow but which is which?


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I think youll av to wait till there virtually adult to tell as i think the only way to tell is the adult males full sized wings.


----------



## wayneb (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi. you are able to sex a roach before they are adult. I will check my archives for some photos on the difference is and explain. please Hold


----------



## wayneb (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had a look around in my photo archives and found not one photo. I will have to take some more. however i did a quick search on google and found this. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/329671-sexing-dubia-roaches.html.


----------



## Leenie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for that! Will go grab a few now an have a look


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep there wee prongs on the males at the backs :2thumb:
Altho there horrible so just wait for wings or patterns is my advise :welcome:


----------



## wayneb (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi. I have taken new photos for you to look at. They are of nymphs that are about 20mm to 23mm long, just a little smaller than my thumb nail. You will be able to sex your roach as long as you can see the segments as the photo shows.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

wayneb said:


> Hi. I have taken new photos for you to look at. They are of nymphs that are about 20mm to 23mm long, just a little smaller than my thumb nail. You will be able to sex your roach as long as you can see the segments as the photo shows.
> 
> 
> 
> image


Your a braver man than I :lol2: I have to pick mine up with tweezers still.
Thanks for the great info thats a big help


----------



## Leenie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank u! Have restocked my females thanks to ur pics


----------



## wayneb (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad to have helped. :2thumb:


----------

